# Who's smoking this weekend?



## bobbobbbq (Sep 10, 2016)

so who's fireing up the smokers today chaps?
I'm trying out my new toy by smoking a couple of butts for my nieces 7th birthday party today.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Sep 10, 2016)

image.jpg



__ bobbobbbq
__ Sep 10, 2016


----------



## wade (Sep 10, 2016)

They are looking great Bob. They will go down well with the adults too I bet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will be smoking this weekend but it will be cheese. Last weekend though was a shoulder of pork, 4 racks of ribs and a beef joint. They were for a 70th birthday event.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks Wade good buddy. 
Cold smoking cheese sounds interesting. I'm looking at converting my old smoker in to a cold smoker so I can start smoking cheeses and fish.


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 11, 2016)

Looking good Bob!

No smoking for me this weekend :-(


----------

